# Erwerb Slayer SXC 2009



## shinji_rei (17. September 2009)

Guten Tag,


bin relativ neu hier. Nachdem ich kein Canyon mehr bekommen habe und ich net so lange auf die neuen Torque warten möchte. Hab ich mich noch ein wenig umgeschaut und mich ein wenig in das SLayer sxc 70/90 verguckt 

1. Wo bekomme ich dieses Schmuckstück her?
2. Wieso ist es sooo ver******* teuer?
3. Hat wer Erfahrung gemacht, mit dem Kauf aus der USA?

Habe das 70er nun für $3000 gesehen, leider liefern die nur innerhalb der USA.

Nun denke ich darüber nach es über einen Anbieter annehmen und dann nach good old Germany senden zu lassen.

Gruss andre


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2009)

Das 70er ist teuer, ja.
Die Rahmen sind wesentlich teurer als die von Canyon.
Die Verarbeitung und die Details ist von höherer Qualität.
Der Rohrsatz von Easton ist auch nicht billig.

Ob das Bike natürlich den Mehrpreis wert ist?
Kann ich nicht sagen, man muss es auch lieben.

In USA kaufen hat einen Nachteil:
Garantie und Kulanz geht dann nicht mehr in D!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. September 2009)

na da haste nochmal Glück gehabt dasde kein Canyon mehr bekomme hast


----------



## Dr. Faust (18. September 2009)

Auf jeden Fall den Rahmen in den USA kaufen. Mit ein bisschen Mühe und Glück bekommt man es da für einen Bruchteil (kannst dann ja drei kaufen, falls Du Sorgen um Garantie hast- wäre bei meinen Rockys immer noch billiger als hier kaufen gewesen) vom hiesigen Preis.


----------



## shinji_rei (18. September 2009)

Horrido,

so habe gerade mal etwas telefoniert. Danke fÃ¼r den TIPP 

Bei dem einen Shop wÃ¤re das Slayer SXC 70 2008 fÃ¼r 2500â¬ zu bekommen, in einem anderen das 70 (2009) fÃ¼r 3990â¬!

Nun die entscheidende Frage, hat sich am Rahmen in der Zwischenzeit etwas getan, was den deutlichen Mehrpreis rechtfertigt? Denke nicht...

Wie sieht das mit den Farben aus? In welchem jahr gab es denn das Bike in komplett schwarz?


gruss andre


----------



## Nofaith (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Alle Info's wieder per PN wie beim letztenmal.

CU


----------



## shinji_rei (21. September 2009)

Moin,


also nach ein wenig hin und her. Das SXC 70 würde so um die 2.5k kommen.

Von daher werd ich mir wohl nur den Rahmen leisten und den rest selbst zusammenbauen.

An folgende Dinge habe ich gedacht:Rahmen: Slayer SXC 70 (2008)
Dämpfer: FOX Float RP23
Gabel:ST Durolux SF-9 (120-160mm)
LRS: Mavic Crossline + Nobby Nic
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 203/203​Hoffe damit dann unter den 2500 zu bleiben ^^


----------

